# DB-Zugriff funktioniert nach JAR-Erstellung nicht mehr



## MarDaiBre (4. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Notebook mit ucanaccess 2.0.9.1 und jackcess 2.0.5 einen Datenbankzugriff zu meiner MS Access DB eingerichtet, welche in der Eclipse-Umgebung aber nicht mehr nach der JAR und EXE Erstellung funktioniert.

Hat jemand eine Idee, ob ucanaccess das Problem ist? Kann es evtl. auch sein, dass die externen Libraries nicht zu 100% in die Jar gepackt sind und ucanaccess deshalb nicht funktioniert?

Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, ob irgendein Fehler geworfen wird und versuche die ehemalige Konsolenausgabe in eine Textdatei zu speichern. Es ist der letzte Schritt zum fertigen Programm :-(

Ich wäre unendlich glücklich, wenn der Fehler bald behoben ist. Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Joose (4. Nov 2014)

MarDaiBre hat gesagt.:


> Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden, ob irgendein Fehler geworfen wird und versuche die ehemalige Konsolenausgabe in eine Textdatei zu speichern. Es ist der letzte Schritt zum fertigen Programm :-(



Soweit ich gesehen habe bietet dir beide Bibliotheken "ucanaccess" und "jackcess" die Möglichkeit von Logausgaben an ... diese kannst du benutzen um den Fehler zu finden.
Natürlich wäre es vorteilhaft wenn dein Programm ebenfalls Logausgaben erzeugt.

Leider kann man anhand deiner Beschreibung nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## MarDaiBre (4. Nov 2014)

OMG, ich sehe gerade, dass der DB-Zugriff schon bei der erstellten JAR nicht funktioniert X_X Danke, ich schaue mal bzgl. der Logerstellung!


----------



## MarDaiBre (4. Nov 2014)

Hey, es geht nun. Ich habe zuerst bei der JAR-Erstellung "Extract required libraries into generated JAR" ausgewählt, wo die DB-Verbindung nicht funktioniert. Nun habe ich aber mal "Package required libraries into generated JAR" ausgewählt und es klappt nun!


----------

